# Credit Card Scam - Watch out!



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I have a Southwest Airlines credit card through Bank One. Last week, I received a letter from Bank One, so I opened it. Inside it had a letterhead that read:

CARDMEMBER SERVICE
P. O. BOX 17082
WILMINGTON, DE 19850-7082
(800) 436-7937

The subject line read:

Re: <my 16 digit account number>

The main body of the letter was as follows:

"To protect the security of our account, we need to verify that you were in fact the person who applied for this account. To that end, we ask that you provide us with a copy of your most recent documentation or statment for the items noted below:

a photo copy of your social securi
proof of current address(E.G. gas water or

Please return a copy of this letter with the requested information to us at the address noted above within 30 days of the date of this letter. When we receive this information, we will add it to your file. If we do not receive the information within the noted timeframe, the account will be closed."

It also says I can call 1-888-270-2127.

The letter looks like it was printed on an old printer where the pages are torn off. Where it asks for my information, they couldn't even make it look right and words are cut off. There is no return envelope. If the credit card company would never make you get your own envelope to send something back to them. If there was any consideration of closing an account, they would use the most reliable methods of phone and e-mail.

I called the numbers listed and it isn't even Bank One. I just hung up, but am tempted to ask who it is. It's some credit card services number.

Everything looks so fake to me, but I can see where someone could definitely fall victim to it.

Has anyone ever received something like this? Someone is definitely up to no good. How can someone get away with something like this without the law catching them? Any suggestions on what to do? I am planning on scanning the letter and sending it to Bank One.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking your letter MIGHT BE legitimate. The fact that someone actually answers the phone leads me to believe it might be. I would call the number on the back of your credit card and ask them if it is legit. If not, I would consider closing that account since they obviously have your credit card # and billing address, which is all that is needed to use it.


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

I called the # and they said "this is bank one chase can I help you" and the wanted a reference # on the letter.


----------



## Lil Bit (May 23, 2004)

*When in doubt . . .*

check it out with the ones who know. Call the Better Business Bureau or the Attorney General. They should be able to tell you if it is a legitimate #. Also, if it is a scam, sent through the mail, the Postmaster General will be more than happy to investigate. Might be a better place to start. The address should match that of your credit card company, where the bills go. Scam artists know how to make things look legite, like a return address from the same town as your credit cards. Also, think about how long you've had this card and if you've had any previous problems with identity theft.

I wouldn't send anything. This is the first time I've heard of a credit card company requesting this kind of information.

Lil Bit


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I've had this info requested. Like I said, call the number on the back of your card, then you know exactly who you are talking to. I deal with these companies all day every day, since my company sends out over 90% of all credit cards issued.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

This is from the Bank One webpage



> Bank One will never ask for your User ID and password in e-mail.
> 
> If you receive an e-mail asking for such confidential information, follow these steps:
> Do not respond to the e-mail.
> ...


I couldn't find anything about Phishing by regular mail, but I would think that if you called 1-888-745-0091 they would be happy to talk to you about it.

The SouthWest Airlines site gives this phone number:



> Need help with your Rapid Rewards Visa account?
> Please call Bank One Customer Service at 1-888-SWA-0001


:rybka:


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I tried calling the numbers from my letter to actually speak to someone. The 436-7937 numer says "Welcome to cardmember service please enter your 16 digit credit card number" the 270-2127 number says "credit reconsider hotline, all operators are busy" I'm gonna scan the letter and send it in to bank one.....


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

let us know.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Here's what I found out...... I e-mailed Bank One with a pdf copy of the letter and they said it was totally legit. It still don't see why they requested info that they already have anyway. The letter is very poorly formatted. If someone got a copy of my social security card and my address, that's all they would need to open up other things in my name. I swapped a couple e-mails and I told them that I was not sending them the information and if they want to close the account, that's fine and I'll just use my other credit card.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Cc*

I'm with you Brian. Keep the info. you have or cancel me out.To many credit cards out there to play games with one.
LOL
Terry


----------



## rhallanger (Jul 1, 2005)

*It's Legit - I think*

This is a lot of information for them to be asking. And it doesn't look very official. In the case of my letter, it's First USA, which is a Bank One bank.

The reason for the collection of information - per the First USA/Bank One operator, is the PATRIOT ACT Section 326 (which is on the back side of the letter). She talked officiously, saying that they needed this information by law.

Like someone said, why do they need all this info if they already have access to my credit reports and are already spamming/mailing me with credit card offers.

This may be legit, but it won't take someone long to make a copy-cat crime.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

They said they would cancel my card, but never did. I ended up cancelling about 3 months after I received the letter. They never sent and informaiton after that or tried to call me. I am not sure if it was real or not. If I received another letter like that, I still wouldn't give them any informaiton. THEY ALREADY HAVE IT!


----------

